# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  società inattiva ma non messa in liquidazione, cosa fare?

## sopmari

Quando mi capitano dei clienti senza soldi che abbandonano letteralmente la società senza metterla in liquidazione per non andare a spendere altri inutili soldi, io ovviamente mi ritrovo per scrupolo a presentargli ogni anno le dichiarazioni in modo poi da non farli ritrovare in situazioni antipatiche in caso di verifica. Per quelli che qualche soldo mi danno almeno comunico l'inattività in camera di commercio, ma all'iva non posso fare la chiusura o sbaglio? Cosa dite voi? praticamente potrei anche comunicare la chiusura anche della partita IVA ma formalmente cosa dite, è sanzionabile?

----------


## Palmer1969

> Quando mi capitano dei clienti senza soldi che abbandonano letteralmente la società senza metterla in liquidazione per non andare a spendere altri inutili soldi, io ovviamente mi ritrovo per scrupolo a presentargli ogni anno le dichiarazioni in modo poi da non farli ritrovare in situazioni antipatiche in caso di verifica. Per quelli che qualche soldo mi danno almeno comunico l'inattività in camera di commercio, ma all'iva non posso fare la chiusura o sbaglio? Cosa dite voi? praticamente potrei anche comunicare la chiusura anche della partita IVA ma formalmente cosa dite, è sanzionabile?

  Scusa ma che "vantaggi" ti comporta il comunicare la chiusura della partita iva ? 
Io lascerei tutto così com'è e invierei ogni anno le dichiarazioni a zero.
Domanda: ma che società è ? Capitali o di persone?
E il diritto camerale lo pagano? e la perdita fiscale per 3 anni? sono società di comodo? 
occhio  :Smile:

----------


## sopmari

ma no sono società completamente vuote,ne ho sia di capitali che di persone non hanno nulla nemmeno beni ammortizzabili ed ovviamente non pagano il diritto annuo in cciaa, il vantaggio sarebbe proprio quello di non dovermi rompere le scatole con i prospetti vari delle dichiarazioni perchè se potessi chiudere la partita iva in teoria non svolgendo attività la società non avrebbe nemmeno più l'obbligo delle dichiarazioni

----------


## sopmari

da tenere conto anche che ovviamente l'invio delle dichiarazioni lo faccio completamente gratis perchè loro non avendo più un soldo non si fanno più vedere oppure piangono miseria...

----------


## Alelaura

Salve
Non si può rimettere il mandato?
Saluti

----------


## sopmari

purtroppo io mi faccio molto coinvolgere dai miei clienti per cui di solito cerco sempre di aiutarli soprattutto quando sono in difficoltà. E' ovvio però che se trovassi una scappatoia agli adempimenti che mi rimangono addosso non sarebbe male, per cui a prescindere dal poter rimettere il mandato, mi domandavo se potesse esistere un qualche modo per poter sistemare la cosa senza che poi tra qualche anno questi si ritrovino con una megasanzione per non aver presentato le dichiarazioni negli ultimi 5 anni

----------


## cinzia2642

anch' io mi comporto come fai tu,
invio in telematico la dichiarazione, ovviamente gratis, e non credo esista una scappatoia.
Purtroppo credo che ci dobbiamo rassegnare ....

----------


## Alelaura

Mah,
il mio tutor mi insegna che i clienti possono diventare i peggiori nemici......ma sull'affidabilità dei suoi clienti ovviamente non posso entrare nel merito.
mi ricollego a quanto detto da Palmer: attenzione alle società di comodo!!!
credo che l'unica sia mandarli via al più presto.
Saluti

----------


## Palmer1969

> ma no sono società completamente vuote,ne ho sia di capitali che di persone non hanno nulla nemmeno beni ammortizzabili ed ovviamente non pagano il diritto annuo in cciaa, il vantaggio sarebbe proprio quello di non dovermi rompere le scatole con i prospetti vari delle dichiarazioni perchè se potessi chiudere la partita iva in teoria non svolgendo attività la società non avrebbe nemmeno più l'obbligo delle dichiarazioni

  
ok che non hanno beni ammortizzabili,ma tra i costi hanno sicuramente:
1) 316 euro (e rotti) per vidimazione libri sociali
2) 200 euro di CCIAA 
il tutto ogni hanno+ spese per deposito bilancio (150 euro?? bohhh).
Quindi la società è in perdita fiscale, e dopo 3 anni di perdite fiscali sei "società di comodo". 
Inizia col mandare una raccomandata all'amministratore per "svegliarlo" e poi chiudi ste benedette SRL. 
Lo sai vero che le SRL si mettono in liquidazione anche  SENZA  l'intervento del notaio ???  Liquidazione SRL: procedura semplificata senza intervento del notaio - Notizia del 04/09/2012 - AteneoWeb.com

----------


## sopmari

non pagano più niente ed io le tasse le metto sempre per cassa per cui non mi vanno in perdita (il bilancio ovviamente non è presentato)

----------


## sopmari

> Lo sai vero che le SRL si mettono in liquidazione anche  SENZA  l'intervento del notaio ???  Liquidazione SRL: procedura semplificata senza intervento del notaio - Notizia del 04/09/2012 - AteneoWeb.com

  no come si fa??? :EEK!:  :Confused:

----------


## Palmer1969

> no come si fa???

  ti ho allegato il link apposta  :Smile: ) 
vai al mio messaggio precedente

----------


## nikoneffedue

Devi verificare se la camera di commercio competente accetta questa procedura. In più spesso, ad esempiio qui a Roma, non c'è uniformità nelle decisioni del conservatore

----------


## Palmer1969

> Devi verificare se la camera di commercio competente accetta questa procedura. In più spesso, ad esempiio qui a Roma, non c'è uniformità nelle decisioni del conservatore

  Vero.
Purtroppo è vero.
Vero anche che i conservatori della CCIAA fanno davvero di tutto per farsi odiare.
Quello di Brescia si sente un gradino sopra Dio.

----------


## nikoneffedue

[  

> Vero.
> Purtroppo è vero.
> Vero anche che i conservatori della CCIAA fanno davvero di tutto per farsi odiare.
> Quello di Brescia si sente un gradino sopra Dio.

  Alla camera di commercio di Roma tutti, dall'usciere in su, fanno di tutto per farsi odiare e credimi che ci riescono!

----------


## sopmari

grazie ora mi informo!

----------


## Olga2

buongiorno!
anche nel nostro studio stessa situazione.....anche noi bilanci non presentati, clienti spariti, dichiarazioni in bianco. C'è una via d'uscita?

----------

